# Laggs im Spiel..



## destiny93 (16. Januar 2011)

Servus,
Ich hab folgendes problem und zwar in World of Warcraft tretten laggs auf und das nur im 25er Raid

Mein pc Setup:
Grafikkarte Radeon 5700 HD mit 1 GB

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4GHz

Arbeitsspeicher 3GB

Windows Xp sp 3 32 bit

internet leitung 12k

In Spiel spiele ich eig auf Ultra und schatten Details niedrieg ohne laggs nur bisschen in sw, so in 5er inis und 10er raids laggt auch nix, nur in 25er und ich weiß nicht warum
ich brauch dringend hilfe..

Ich vermute es liegt am Cpu aber ich will mal eure meinung hören, könnte es auch an addons liegen? Wieso laggt das bloß 

mfg destiny
danke im vorraus =)


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2011)

Welche Auflösung spielst du?

Eigentlich kein Wunder dass es ruckelt (nicht laggt).
Könnte mit an der 5700er Grafikkarte liegen, die CPU ist auch nicht mehr die neueste und 4 GB RAM wären schon sinnvoll für 25er Raids.


----------



## destiny93 (17. Januar 2011)

Grafkkarte naya, Ich spiel auf Ultra halt schattenqualy low, und wenn nicht viel los ist in wow kann ich da ohne probs rumlaufen, sobald mehre da sind laggts halt bissel, aber 10er und inis u.s.w ohne laggs auf ultra aber 25 mit ultra? laggt es vllt liegts ja nicht an der graik, was is eure meinung?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

lag: hoher ping, es dauert lange bis der server merkt was du tust
ruckeln: niedrige fps, das bild ruckelt/stehtkurz

wow ist nicht sehr effektiv programmiert was die grafik angeht, bei mir geht die fps im 25er beimb bomben mit alles auf ultra auch unter 25, das bei nem phenom x4 955 und ner gtx 460


----------



## destiny93 (17. Januar 2011)

den phenom x4 955 hab ich mir bestellt, is der top? Mit 4gb ram


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Welche 5700er-Karte hast du denn? Denn zwichen der 5670 und der 5770 liegt schon einiges an Leistung.._


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> den phenom x4 955 hab ich mir bestellt, is der top? Mit 4gb ram



hast denn auch n passendes Board dazu bestellt ?

der Q6600 auf 2,4Ghz nich grad der schnellste


----------



## destiny93 (17. Januar 2011)

Bestllung is:
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box
ASRock 870 Extreme3

Grafikkarte is : 5770 mit 1 GB

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Ripjaws und AMD haben ganz oft Probleme mit einander - gibt aber auch einige Leute bei denen das nicht so ist - also viel Glück.

Sonst geht das in Ordnung._


----------



## destiny93 (17. Januar 2011)

was treten den für Probleme auf?

Und wo stellt man die Spannung fürn Arbeitsspeicher ein?
Hab grad folgendes gelesen:
Bei einem AMD System, so wie Du es hast, laufen solche Speicher erst ab 1.65V richtig.

Stimmt das überhaupt und muss das bei mir auch so sein? oder is das verschieden?


----------



## Wellnice (17. Januar 2011)

Seit Cataclysm hab ich auch verstärkt Lags bzw. bei geringbleibendem Ping (<100) 3-5 Sekunden andauernde Standbilder, der Chat läuft normal weiter und auch sonst hab ich keine Interneteinschränkung (VoIP) paralleler Download o.ä...teilweise hängt es erst einige Sekunden lang und ich hab einen Disconnect teils fängt es sich wieder.

Internetleitung hab ich seitens meines ISP (Kabel BW) schon prüfen lassen, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## killerzone001 (17. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Seit Cataclysm hab ich auch verstärkt Lags bzw. bei geringbleibendem Ping (<100) 3-5 Sekunden andauernde Standbilder, der Chat läuft normal weiter und auch sonst hab ich keine Interneteinschränkung (VoIP) paralleler Download o.ä...teilweise hängt es erst einige Sekunden lang und ich hab einen Disconnect teils fängt es sich wieder.
> 
> Internetleitung hab ich seitens meines ISP (Kabel BW) schon prüfen lassen, ist alles in Ordnung.






 Hab seit einigen Tagen(Bis dato war alles ok ) extreme Latenzprobleme.. 1k+.





Davor noch nie, seit ich WoW spiele solche probleme gehabt.

Hab schon einiges ausprobiert.. Netzwerkkarte aktualisiert, Router auch (Bin direkt mit dem Kabel am Router dran). Andere Programme laufen auch net mehr und net weniger als davor. Bin der einzige im Netzwerk. Weiß net was ich noch machen soll.. Teilweise gehts, aber dann ises wieder extrem und fast unspielbar.

Habt Ihr eine Idee ?  Wie gesagt, erst seit ein paar Tagen so.


Server Lordaeron. DSL 25k, KabelBW.


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1302709069


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2011)

HeyHeyHey. Das Update was du da machen willst bringt dir relativ wenig. So wie ich das sehe könntest du ruckelfrei spielen wenn du die Details runterstellst. Das bedeutet der Prozesser, der für WoW 10x ausreicht und die 3GB Ram unter XP sind nicht Schuld, sondern die Grafikkarte. Und zwar weil du höchstwarscheinlich Multisampling 8x anhast, stimmts?


----------



## destiny93 (18. Januar 2011)

nep auf 1x und sonst ultra aber runter stellen bringt nix, es laggt ja auch nur wenn in sw was los ist, oder in 25raids, 10er raids gehen noch,
jemand lösung?
sonst macht recount aus, addons ziehen wie sonst was, zmd recount das verbraucht speicher das is zum kotzen ^^
mfg destiny


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

addons machen nur probleme wenn sie verbuggt sind. wenn sie normal funktionieren, freuen sich die kerne mal noch 2 berechnungen mehr durchzuführen bevor sie wieder pokern spielen gehen, wer denn den nächsten frame berechnen darf. moderne cpus sind doch mit wow völlig unterfordert

1 rechnet und 3 schließen wetten ab, ob es 59 oder 60 fps werden


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> nep auf 1x und sonst ultra aber runter stellen bringt nix, es laggt ja auch nur wenn in sw was los ist, oder in 25raids, 10er raids gehen noch,
> jemand lösung?
> sonst macht recount aus, addons ziehen wie sonst was, zmd recount das verbraucht speicher das is zum kotzen ^^
> mfg destiny



Schau mal im CatalystControlcenter, auf welcher Stufe hast du da AntiAliasing?
edit: Hast du überhaupt die neuste Version deines Grafiktreibers?


----------



## Wellnice (18. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1302709069



Danke hierfür, damit sind alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## destiny93 (18. Januar 2011)

> Schau mal im CatalystControlcenter, auf welcher Stufe hast du da AntiAliasing?
> edit: Hast du überhaupt die neuste Version deines Grafiktreibers?



Wo finde ich das genau? hab schon alles durchgeschaut wär nett =)

mfg destiny


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es hast, mach mal nen Rechtsklick auf das Desktop. In dem Kontextmenü sollte nun das Catalyst Control Center auftauchen.


----------



## destiny93 (19. Januar 2011)

ok dann bin ich gelandet, da kann ich clonen u.s.w aber was von AntiAliasing nix gelesen
Wär nett wenn man mir das in so schritten schreibt
1. klick darauf 
2. links klick auf ...

u.s.w sowas ist am besten und an besten zu verstehn, ich bedanke mich =)

mfg destiny


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

wenn du das noch nie gesehen hast, ist da eh nix angeschalten. ob kantenglättung(antialising) an ist siehst du doch auch immer spiel, sind da starke stufenartige kanten an den 3d objekten oder sind sie geglättet.

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:EasterEgg_anti-aliasing.png&filetimestamp=20070520175319


----------

